# Help Please - Identifying This Watch



## minky (Jul 7, 2008)

hi there,

I have been given this watch by a friend to sell, she inherited it from her great great grandfather

it has 'h ritz' and swiss accurancy' on the enamel dial and I think it has Louis XVI hands???

nothing is printed on the back or inside the back - but inside the back cover of the watch itself it has 'one jewel ', 'unadjusted' , 'swiss parts' and 'hong kong ' then letters like MCGXL ( too small to make out )

It keeps perfect timing

Any help on roughly what this watch is worth would be greatly appreciated




























regards

minky


----------



## Amphibimoose (Oct 30, 2007)

"Swiss parts" probably means it has an ISA movement in it (not real flash). Its not so old and not worth a whole lot I'm afraid. That pattern on the back of the case is printed on some of the poor quality Pocket watches my boss makes me sell. To give you the general idea, we buy them by the kilogram...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Can you open the back to let us see the movement?

The fact it says Hong Kong makes me wonder how old it could be


----------



## Amphibimoose (Oct 30, 2007)

I say no older than 15 years. *puts a fiver on it*


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Your friends great, great grandfather must have lived a very long life to have owned one of these :lol:

Julian L


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, err... um...

I guess, ... no... I am 110% sure, that this watch isn't more worth than 2-5 quid. It is one of the chinese cheap pocket watches that floods ebay. Sorry!

Even it is from your great-great-granddad.

Andreas


----------



## minky (Jul 7, 2008)

hi andreas , we did find a similar version on ebay but the face had modern hands - thank you everyone for the input - i put it as a $1 reserve auction as im not knowledgeable and its sitting at $90 at the moment



Mikrolisk said:


> Well, err... um...
> 
> I guess, ... no... I am 110% sure, that this watch isn't more worth than 2-5 quid. It is one of the chinese cheap pocket watches that floods ebay. Sorry!
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

minky said:


> hi andreas , we did find a similar version on ebay but the face had modern hands - thank you everyone for the input - i put it as a $1 reserve auction as im not knowledgeable and its sitting at $90 at the moment


Whats the item number?


----------



## minky (Jul 7, 2008)

I have it on a new zealand auction site not ebay



Robert said:


> minky said:
> 
> 
> > hi andreas , we did find a similar version on ebay but the face had modern hands - thank you everyone for the input - i put it as a $1 reserve auction as im not knowledgeable and its sitting at $90 at the moment
> ...


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I honestly doubt that this watch is an antique. In fact I reckon it's nothing more than a modern reproduction watch.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, Shangas, indeed...

Andreas :yes:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Why do I detect a note of biting sarcasm...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, ahm... hum... don't know?

Perhaps you're a little late with your awareness!? 

Andreas


----------

